# Best Board(s) for carving groomed?



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there.

So I'm looking for something that a bit wider I wear a 10.5 boot and on really fast leaned over hard carves this board would wash out occasionally- and that's with binding risers.

Ideally something that can really carve hard and hold an edge well (and leave a beautiful arc behind me).

Very responsive, and makes it easier to do quick jumping edge to edge transfers.

I have an Atomic Alibi that I think has lost it's initial "pop". I love this board for it's amazing pop and carving ability from edge to edge.

I'm thinking a wide board but keep hearing it will make carving harder on ice etc. (we have plenty of it here in Ontario)

I'm an advanced rider, and heavy (235lbs)

Some that I'm considering:

Lib Tech Dark Series
Gnu Riders Choice
Atomic Alibi W (163)
Burton T6


Thanks for any help!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

out of the boards listed, i think the riders choice would best suit your needs


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea i think the Riders choice...

You looked at any of the Arbor boards? They make some pretty beastly boards for you heavy guys...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

If carving is your thing, have you considered stepping up to hardboots and a full-on alpine board?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bataleon - The Jam

Never Summer - Revolver


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


>


damn euro carving! Last season I saw a guy up a Grouse, hardboots, carving board, and a 80s neon green/yellow on piece. At first I was like :| but then I was like


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Never Summer - Revolver


Revolver? Not sure I'd recommend a freestyle board for hard carving. Sounds like a Titan would be a better choice to me, that also comes in a wide if he needs it.

That Goltes looks pretty crazy. I'd also love to take a Kessler for a ride, there's got to be a reason they're on the podium in every BX event I've seen recently.

Whenever I see the guys in the hard boot setups out early in the morning it looks like they're having a blast, but I always wonder what they do after a couple hours when it's not quite so pristine. Personally, I want a board I can stick with as the conditions vary throughout the day.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Or, if you really like softies...

Donek Snowboards and Skis :: Handcrafted in Colorado :: Race, Alpine, Carving, Freeride and Freestyle Snowboards :: Telemark Skis & Alpine Skis


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

bakesale said:


> damn euro carving! Last season I saw a guy up a Grouse, hardboots, carving board, and a 80s neon green/yellow on piece. At first I was like :| but then I was like


yeah, its catching on for the young people too! theres a guy in my history class who is totally into this. hes on some kind of race team. so is my friend- but he ski races more. plus, if you check out the groomers at bigger mountains, i always see at least 5 people my age in hardboots throughout the day. 

i think its too different to even be called snowboarding.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Burton CustomX is great for Ice and all around all mountain riding. Digs in with pressure distrabution edges, light weight, Stiff for jumping and it comes in a 168cm Wide (good for your weight). Only cons i've found is that you need EST or burton bindings with a conversion kit, it's not great for jibbing rails because of the stiffness, and because it's a higher end board, you'll pay a little more for it. But totally worth it in the long run, and there are plenty of 09's kicking around so you'll save some money that way.

(But if you do go with a newer Burton, spend the extra cash on the EST bindings. TOTALLY worth it)

Cheers


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Also comes in a 164 Wide


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

AAA said:


> If carving is your thing, have you considered stepping up to hardboots and a full-on alpine board?


I have actually, but I wouldn't know where to start, and wouldn't want to spend the money (which would be boots and everything)on something that might be totally different than what I'm used to and might not like. I also still like to hit jumps as well once and awhile.

Wonder if I could demo a board somehow, do love how low those guys go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Dano said:


> need EST or burton bindings with a conversion kit


I have Burton Riser plates I think they would work says fits 3D...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

id look at some of the MTX or Never summers variant if you are going to be dealing with icy conditions. i ride a TRS w/MTX for my downhill carving in pennsylvania. the MTX definitely makes a difference on ice and hardpack.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I would check out the Premier F1-R from Never Summer or mentioned Titan if you want standard camber. Never Summer makes a solid board with a 3 year warranty that won't dissapoint you.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Look for Tri-Ax Glass or Quadrax*

160cm Forum Raider


159cm Capita Black Death Speed Tribe


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbor Element


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I would check out the Premier F1-R from Never Summer or mentioned Titan if you want standard camber. Never Summer makes a solid board with a 3 year warranty that won't dissapoint you.



I'm liking the never summer, the reviews that I've read sound like it could be the board. I'm thinking the Titan TX in a 165 length.

How does that camber work though? It doesn't quite make sense to me? Does it pop like standard camber boards?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


>


My wife wouldn't like me riding another woman's crotch.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

snowwons said:


> I'm liking the never summer, the reviews that I've read sound like it could be the board. I'm thinking the Titan TX in a 165 length.
> 
> How does that camber work though? It doesn't quite make sense to me? Does it pop like standard camber boards?


well the titan is a regular cambered board so yes. the boards the have " -R " at the end of them on the website have R.C. which means it has rocker in the middle the mini cambered areas outside that. it still pops like a regular board and has some good stability. if you wanted to try a R.C. board the premiere f1-r would prob be the way to go but the titan is fine for what you want to do too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there longer life in a R.C. board? Seems like it wouldn't be as stressed as a standard cambered board.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Take a look at the "Option Signature" that boards fast as shit and loves hard turns,


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^actually Option Vinson is a stiffer and faster board...got the old 2005 women's version (trinity 158)...its a nice fast board, really quick edge to edge, stable at speeds for blastin groomers....however can still wash out on tight hard fast turns...it would be really great if it had magnetraction for icy conditions. High end options are nice boards...like the caddy or beemer's of boards...but there are better boards for specific tasks or conditions. Perhaps a cambered stiff libby with mag.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^actually Option Vinson is a stiffer and faster board...got the old 2005 women's version (trinity 158)...its a nice fast board, really quick edge to edge, stable at speeds for blastin groomers....however can still wash out on tight hard fast turns...it would be really great if it had magnetraction for icy conditions. High end options are nice boards...like the caddy or beemer's of boards...but there are better boards for specific tasks or conditions. Perhaps a cambered stiff libby with mag.


My sig hardly ever washes out on me, that think is a beast,especially if u size up a little, super fast cuts hard stiff but not overly stiff, one of my favorite boards and the one I shred when I want to hit mach speed and carve the MT up like a thanksgiving turkey. very true bout being the caddy of boards, funny thats literally the exact words that poped in my head when I first rode the sig years ago and tell everyone to this day. And I feel you on the magnetracton boards especially if you live out east n ride icy conditions. but the sig is def a good choice for this dude , just throwing suggestions into the mix to give him a broader view of his many good options out there.


----------

